# Monthly costs



## twinbooty (Sep 2, 2009)

Newbie here looking to make the move out to the Algarve. Was hoping people can give me a few guide prices on what i can expect to pay monthly or annualy on a property for Fiscal Rep, IMI and Gas/Elec etc

Property is valued at 300k euros.

Hope you can help.


----------

